# Kanji Identification



## da_mich* (Feb 11, 2022)

Hello, 

does anybody here know this kanji art? I can´t read it. The ura side stamp is not good too. I think it´s anything with Shirogami. Thanks


----------



## Auskid (Mar 4, 2022)

xx永蔵作 could not read the first 2 words clearly the Japanese pronunciation is unknown. the steel type was not very clear as half of the kanji was erased it looks like xxx white steel


----------

